# Mansplaining



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2016)

A newly coined word, mansplain was selected as new word of the year for 2014 by the Macquarie Dictionary.



> *mansplain*
> 
> _verb_ (_t_) _Colloquial_ (_humorous_) (of a man) to explain (something) to a woman, in a way that is patronising because it assumes that a woman will be ignorant of the subject matter.
> [MAN + (EX)PLAIN with _s_ inserted to create a pronunciation link with _explain_]
> –*mansplaining*, _noun__The Committee chose mansplain as the word of the year for 2014. They felt that it was a much needed word and it was a clever coinage which captured neatly the concept of the patronising explanation offered only too frequently by some men to women._​



This word surfaced today in a fiery Senate Community Affairs Committee in Canberra.



> *'What?': Katy Gallagher explains mansplaining to Mitch Fifield during fiery estimates showdown*
> 
> Date                February 11, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

Good word!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is the encounter. 

https://amp.twimg.com/v/535b4873-1e24-42f0-9217-6bbadd80706f

Watch the body language.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 10, 2016)

Reminds me of when Ricky used to walk in and say:

Lucy,you got some splaining to do' lol


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't know what the conversation was proceeding the use of the word, but, I can see it being felt, by Mitch Fifield, as use of a poor choice of a word in these professional proceedings.  I agree if the tables had been turned and he'd used a similar term for her, there may have been an uproar made by many women over the comment.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2016)

Mansplaining is terse and usually accurate.

Womansplaining goes on and  on and on and on and on and onand on and onzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2016)

Mansplaining goes on just long enough to shut the woman up. No more and no less.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

I think it's kind of aggravating actually. Perpetuating the stereotype that women yammer on and on, while by virtue of being able to pee standing up, a man will always be clear and concise. Oy so call me a woman of few words....PFFFFFT Oh and I hate dumb blonde jokes too.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 17, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I think it's kind of aggravating actually. Perpetuating the stereotype that women yammer on and on, while by virtue of being able to pee standing up, a man will always be clear and concise. Oy so call me a woman of few words....PFFFFFT Oh and I hate dumb blonde jokes too.



"Clear and concise" is NOT the impression I've gotten of manpeeing standing up!  (From what men themselves say about the art.)  Although stereotypical women tend to yammer on and on and on while peeing, I have been party to fairly one-sided conversations continuing through a closed bathroom door (and I was the woman on the outside of the door while the man yammered on and on and on from within).  lol


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2016)

Sigh. Only an insecure man need resort to patronising a woman in order to make a point, or close down an argument to which he has no answer. Such men are dinosaurs, with no place in the twenty first century. Lol.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2016)

That's one of my little sort-of-granddaughter's favorite phrases.  She wants something or to do something, I'll say no and she counters with, "Lemme 'splain this...." and then goes into her long routine, usually involving how much physical and mental distress it will cause her not to have another frozen popsicle or watch "Frozen" again for the third time and how much better it would be if I'd only come around to her point of view.  That child is going to either be a politician or a used car salesman.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sigh. Only an insecure man need resort to patronising a woman in order to make a point, or close down an argument to which he has no answer. Such men are dinosaurs, with no place in the twenty first century. Lol.



Yes, yes, dear, we know. Don't get all upset now.

:nevreness:


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2016)

Ooooh, Phil.....I think you have more than 'splaining to do now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

jujube said:


> Ooooh, Phil.....I think you have more than 'splaining to do now.



 I think you're right.

*goes to corner, cowers*


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sigh. Only an insecure man need resort to patronising a woman in order to make a point, or close down an argument to which he has no answer. Such men are dinosaurs, with no place in the twenty first century. Lol.



Apparently this "bares" repeating --


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

Sweetheart,  Just remember;  "Righty Tighty"    "Lefty  Loosey"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Guitarist, you rock!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Philly, as for you, stop snivelling and accept your punishment like a good little dinosaur. Where is that rolled up newspaper? Ah, there it is. THWAK!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

YELP! YELP! YELP!

*goes to corner anyway and licks his nose*


----------

